# Dump trailer vibrator?



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys. Wondering what you guys are using for dump body/trailer vibrators? I currently sub out snow hauling to a buddy with a dump trailer. And if my summer season goes good I'll probably end up with my own dump trailer. He hadn't had prior issues until this year. The trailer is worn in now and the last storm he had a heck of a time emptying the trailer. He doesn't want to line it with HDP since he transports his skid steer in it, he doesn't want the machine sliding all over the place. The one I am eventually getting will have the fold down sides so that I can load lumber packages on it with a fork lift, and it will transport my tractor as well, so lining mine won't work either. Just curious about brands and if one works, or if you need a couple etc.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a Karrier on my spreader and works very well to the point it started to crack my hopper.

http://www.karrierco.com/products
A twin Z200 kit should work
A neighbor has a horse **** removal business and uses a 14ft dump trailer, he put 2 Z200's and he says it works very well.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> I have a Karrier on my spreader and works very well to the point it started to crack my hopper.
> 
> http://www.karrierco.com/products
> A twin Z200 kit should work
> A neighbor has a horse **** removal business and uses a 14ft dump trailer, he put 2 Z200's and he says it works very well.


Thumbs Up


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm into those. Half the price of what I was seeing for dump trucks and such.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

BUFF said:


> I have a Karrier on my spreader and works very well to the point it started to crack my hopper.
> 
> http://www.karrierco.com/products
> A twin Z200 kit should work
> A neighbor has a horse **** removal business and uses a 14ft dump trailer, he put 2 Z200's and he says it works very well.


That's a biz I never thought of??? Someones **** is another man's gold.. can't be much liability in that job


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hysert said:


> That's a biz I never thought of??? Someones **** is another man's gold.. can't be much liability in that job


A ex Plowsite Member that's a friend of mine use to have a MAC Granite Tandem dump with a skid in a trailer and he'd go to boarding barns and haul their meadow muffins. He had a pretty good thing going then he decided he had enough of that **** and got out of it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've never had an issue with any signifigant snow sticking in our dump trailer. 

I wish I could find someone that wanted some horse ****. I get sick of spreading it on hay fields.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've never had an issue with any signifigant snow sticking in our dump trailer.
> 
> I wish I could find someone that wanted some horse ****. I get sick of spreading it on hay fields.


It was so bad he had to shovel out the trailer by hand. By the time it was being hauled it was a couple days post storm. The snow piles had set up. Maybe the metal trailer being cold first thing in the morning when it was loaded had something to do with it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How old is the trailer? Ours is just under 2 years old and the back half of the floor is fairly rusty where we use a loader to scoop mulch to load our blower and it still comes out.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It's about a year old. I wasn't there so I'm not sure on specifics. So maybe it's something I won't have to worry about then. And if I do have a problem then I have the info on the Karrier vibrators. Mine is goi g to have the drop down sides anyway so if I did get a stuck load I could drop the sides and pull the snow out with a loader.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've never had an issue with any signifigant snow sticking in our dump trailer.
> 
> I wish I could find someone that wanted some horse ****. I get sick of spreading it on hay fields.


Compost it ??


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ktfbgb said:


> Hey guys. Wondering what you guys are using for dump body/trailer vibrators? I currently sub out snow hauling to a buddy with a dump trailer. And if my summer season goes good I'll probably end up with my own dump trailer. He hadn't had prior issues until this year. The trailer is worn in now and the last storm he had a heck of a time emptying the trailer. He doesn't want to line it with HDP since he transports his skid steer in it, he doesn't want the machine sliding all over the place. The one I am eventually getting will have the fold down sides so that I can load lumber packages on it with a fork lift, and it will transport my tractor as well, so lining mine won't work either. Just curious about brands and if one works, or if you need a couple etc.


If I were heading in that dirrection I would be looking for a stainless one. Not sure if they make them but I bet you could.

The next option which I am currently doing. Is to take steel beds and coating with LineX and then laying down sheets of High Density Plastic. Nothing sticks to it and the LineX protects the the steel. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23411&catid=868

I do not pay those prices and get mine for about $ 125.00 a sheet using 1/4" x 48" x 120" UHMW Sheet. Also it is indestructible even in the cold of winter it will not break. In fact I am having black driveway markers made from scrap 1/4" x 4' for $.10 each they do not break.

If anyone wants some markers let me know. If you need sheet material let me know.

Anyhow...try it out.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you are hauling snow in anything, spray it with diesel before you load it the first time, it'll last 10-20 loads. I know, EPA this or that but show me an enviromentally friendly product that works and I'll switch.

I've seen snow stuck in a trailer that I doubt a vibrator would get out...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lining trailers and hopper bins with plastic and or wear plates is ancient news


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

We always use diesel, It's important to make sure your full on hydro fluid. That little bit that box don't go up could make the difference.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I could care less about EPA as long as it works. I'll let him know about that. And I'll try it when I end up with mine.

A SS would be nice but the dump trailer I'm looking at is $14,000.00. I can't imagine what it would cost if it was a SS bed lol. 

I do realize that lining beds with HDPE is ancient news, just wondering if it's a good option for something that is going to be hauling your equipment in. Obviously the machine will be tied down in the trailer but seems like it could be really slick when it's wet and trying to load and unload the machine. Would it not also get really roughed up hauling construction debris, concrete with rebar, etc in the summer and loose the slickness anyway?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> I could care less about EPA as long as it works. I'll let him know about that. And I'll try it when I end up with mine.
> 
> A SS would be nice but the dump trailer I'm looking at is $14,000.00. I can't imagine what it would cost if it was a SS bed lol.
> 
> I do realize that lining beds with HDPE is ancient news, just wondering if it's a good option for something that is going to be hauling your equipment in. Obviously the machine will be tied down in the trailer but seems like it could be really slick when it's wet and trying to load and unload the machine. Would it not also get really roughed up hauling construction debris, concrete with rebar, etc in the summer and loose the slickness anyway?


This is just opinion, You could buy a decent 1tn F450 etc dump probably with a plow and a small trailer for the tractor you can haul easy with the cummins or the dump. I do a lot of concrete demo this would be my choice over a trailer. Plus you have your backup in the snow for plowing and loading out snow. $14k this could be done.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> This is just opinion, You could buy a decent 1tn F450 etc dump probably with a plow and a small trailer for the tractor you can haul easy with the cummins or the dump. I do a lot of concrete demo this would be my choice over a trailer. Plus you have your backup in the snow for plowing and loading out snow. $14k this could be done.


That is a good point to consider.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

When/if you do a dump trailer go with a gooseneck. Besides towing better less people would be asking to use it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> When/if you do a dump trailer go with a gooseneck. Besides towing better less people would be asking to use it.


Absolutely. I wouldn't even consider a bumper pull for that. I have a stock trailer that is a gooseneck and its night and day difference. Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Gooseneck trailers are great.

Except when you have to take spreaders out to pull them. Or you lose the function of most of your bed. Or every time you hook or unhook you have to climb in and out of the bed. Or if you don't know how to load a trailer to correctly distribute weight so that it pulls correctly. Or if you're carrying more in cargo than either the truck or trailer is meant to carry.

A pintle hitch fixes 98% of the issues with people borrowing trailers. Buying the correct trailer for the job fixes 98% of the issues related to towing trailers.

Don't get me wrong, if I were a hot shot driver, or someone that literally did nothing but move equipment I'd have gooseneck stuff. But for a landscaper or contractor, there isn't enough gain to offset the nuisances.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

We found the diesel works well in the SS spreaders. We use it on concrete forms, Blacktop tools you name it. Form oil works a little better but very expensive. Never had any problem even around inspectors if your not stupid about it and saturate the ground. You don't want to get caught spraying it in your dump box at the blacktop plant they got signs all over. You have to spray down at your yard. Your suppose to use the soap that the plant provides on a spray wand. The soap suxs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I love the smell of diesel in the morning..........


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love the smell of diesel in the morning..........


My Wife likes the smell of diesel...LMAO


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Gooseneck trailers are great.
> 
> Except when you have to take spreaders out to pull them. Or you lose the function of most of your bed. Or every time you hook or unhook you have to climb in and out of the bed. Or if you don't know how to load a trailer to correctly distribute weight so that it pulls correctly. Or if you're carrying more in cargo than either the truck or trailer is meant to carry.
> 
> ...


I can't argue you do lose some bed functionality, it also depends on what you're doing too. 
It regards to being a PITA to hook up and un hook just reach over the side of the bed or reach in from the back if you're vertically challenged.
Proper loading of a bumper pull is more critical than a GN, either way proper training overcomes the loading concern.
Most people don't have a 2 5/16 ball and typically borrow the hitch to so the pintle hitch theory is tossed oot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> I can't argue you do lose some bed functionality, it also depends on what you're doing too.
> It regards to being a PITA to hook up and un hook just reach over the side of the bed or reach in from the back if you're vertically challenged.
> Proper loading of a bumper pull is more critical than a GN, either way proper training overcomes the loading concern.
> Most people don't have a 2 5/16 ball and typically borrow the hitch to so the pintle hitch theory is tossed oot.


I'm 5'6" and I can't reach the chains or coupler on short bed truck. Much less a long bed.

Hitch is easy...do you have a pintle hitch? No? Sorry, I don't have any extras. Yes? Well, just about anyone that has a pintle hitch probably has their own trailer(s) to begin with.

The excuse I provide is that my insurance won't cover commercially tagged and insured trailers that are hooked to a personally tagged and insured vehicle. Which is true.

Seriously though, I'm not trying to argue bumper pull trailers are better and nicer to pull. They're not. I can think of less than a handful of times that I've hooked any of my trailers to any of my trucks and NOT needed the bed space for tools, etc as well. I would have to believe any landscaper and/or contractor would be in a similar situation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> It regards to being a PITA to hook up and un hook just reach over the side of the bed or reach in from the back if you're vertically challenged.





John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm 5'6" and I can't reach the chains or coupler on short bed truck. Much less a long bed.


Eye sea da prublim.

Never thought it was mulch of an issue reaching over the side, either. Or the back...except there's not enough headroom.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm 5'6" and I can't reach the chains or coupler on short bed truck. Much less a long bed.
> 
> Hitch is easy...do you have a pintle hitch? No? Sorry, I don't have any extras. Yes? Well, just about anyone that has a pintle hitch probably has their own trailer(s) to begin with.
> 
> ...


All my tools are kept in a enclosed trailer that I pull around and leave on site for jobs. The reason for my wanting a new trailer is so I can just have the tool trailer and the dump. Im looking at a 16' trailer with drop sides so that I can have a lumber package loaded with a fork lift, show up at the job site, dump the package, reposition the trailer to keep on site for trash, demo debris etc. then haul it away after the job. Then in winter it can transport the tractor around, and haul snow. Brooms and shovels etc. still fit in the bed with a goose neck so in my specific situation its not a concern for me. But I can see how it would be especially for a landscaper. Im not sure because I haven't looked but I don't even think they make the trailer I want in a bumper pull any way. I believe the only option is a gooseneck or goose neck with 5th wheel adaptor.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm 5'6" and I can't reach the chains or coupler on short bed truck. Much less a long bed.
> 
> Hitch is easy...do you have a pintle hitch? No? Sorry, I don't have any extras. Yes? Well, just about anyone that has a pintle hitch probably
> 
> ...


Your 5'-6"....LMAO...I want a picture of you and Buffy together...It all makes sense now...You have little man's syndrome....Buffy could rest his Old Chub on your head...Like an end table...:waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you ever loaded any piece of equipment onto a deckover dump trailer?

Our deckunder is sketchy enough, and the floor height is about 22 inches off the ground. Sketchy enough that we bought a gravity tilt trailer specifically for hauling machines and attachments. It's not my own abilities I'm concerned about. It's that of employees.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your 5'-6"....LMAO...I want a picture of you and Buffy together...It all makes sense now...You have little man's syndrome....Buffy could rest his Old Chub on your head...Like an end table...:waving:


Oh boy...here we go. Buffy is actually one of the guys on here I'd like to meet in person. So that could make for an interesting photo opportunity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your 5'-6"....LMAO...I want a picture of you and Buffy together...It all makes sense now...You have little man's syndrome....Buffy could rest his Old Chub on your head...Like an end table...:waving:


That's not nice.............but it is funny.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Oh boy...here we go.


You fired the first shot over the bow with the Union Monkey comments...Plus I have started Drinking.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not nice.............but it is funny.


Look who has developed Feelings....:hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have you ever loaded any piece of equipment onto a deckover dump trailer?
> 
> Our deckunder is sketchy enough, and the floor height is about 22 inches off the ground. Sketchy enough that we bought a gravity tilt trailer specifically for hauling machines and attachments. It's not my own abilities I'm concerned about. It's that of employees.


GOOD POINT. No I have not loaded equipment onto a deck over. Maybe I would end up keeping the flat bed after all :hammerhead:. I would just have to see how it went I guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Look who has developed Feelings....:hammerhead:


That's a serious insult right there.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Oh boy...here we go. Buffy is actually one of the guys on here I'd like to meet in person. So that could make for an interesting photo opportunity.


What aboot Mark??....I can attest that he is very interesting...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> You fired the first shot over the bow with the Union Monkey comments...Plus I have started Drinking.....


Union Monkey was never capitalized until I did so from my memory...

Therefore, I'm actually being MORE respectful of your "profession" than Sno!

So the million dollar question...or livable wage question...Are you a concrete Union Monkey with a drinking problem, or a Drinking Union Monkey with a concrete problem?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What aboot Mark??....I can attest that he is very interesting...


Am not


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> GOOD POINT. No I have not loaded equipment onto a deck over. Maybe I would end up keeping the flat bed after all :hammerhead:. I would just have to see how it went I guess.


You've got a 2305 or whatever the old model for a 1025R is...I'm not sure you could even get it loaded and unloaded without 30 foot ramps to keep the attachment and front hitch from dragging.

See, I'm keeping the thread on topic...kinda.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Union Monkey was never capitalized until I did so from my memory...
> 
> Therefore, I'm actually being MORE respectful of your "profession" than Sno!
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem drinking....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> What aboot Mark??....I can attest that he is very interesting...


The only time I've been to the area around the Compound, the excuse I got the next day was "my phone died"


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't have a problem drinking....


You're not an alcoholic...alcoholics go to classes...drunks don't.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The only time I've been to the area around the Compound, the excuse I got the next day was "my phone died"


Isn't that the excuse he used on Buffy also??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm 5'6" and I can't reach the chains or coupler on short bed truck. Much less a long bed.
> 
> Hitch is easy...do you have a pintle hitch? No? Sorry, I don't have any extras. Yes? Well, just about anyone that has a pintle hitch probably has their own trailer(s) to begin with.
> 
> ...


5'6".......I was that tall in 3rd grade/9yrs old... That explains a lot....LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> 5'6".......I was that tall in 3rd grade/9yrs old... That explains a lot....LOL


I believe the issue was too much Mountain Dew at a young age...my dad is 6'4" and mom is about 5'11"

Either way...my personality and temper are more the Irish blood coming out than anything...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't that the excuse he used on Buffy also??


I'm not sure...I'm not privileged or special enough to talk to Buff outside the pages of Plowsite.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm not sure...I'm not privileged or special enough to talk to Buff outside the pages of Plowsite.


Not missing Mulch...I'm usually to busy...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You've got a 2305 or whatever the old model for a 1025R is...I'm not sure you could even get it loaded and unloaded without 30 foot ramps to keep the attachment and front hitch from dragging.
> 
> See, I'm keeping the thread on topic...kinda.


Thats correct on the model. See glad this thread went off topic as I now have additional info to think about. Mainly not being able to see the flat bed to help with the dump purchase. I figured I would need longer ramps but I was not thinking that the bed over trailers were that much taller.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I believe the issue was too much Mountain Dew at a young age...my dad is 6'4" and mom is about 5'11"
> 
> Either way...my personality and temper are more the Irish blood coming out than anything...


Don't worry you don't have to be tall to be a bearcat, Weight and how solid you are is what counts. lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or the back...except there's not enough *EGO*room.


Fixed r for ewe



John_DeereGreen said:


> Oh boy...here we go. Buffy is actually one of the guys on here I'd like to meet in person. So that could make for an interesting photo opportunity.













John_DeereGreen said:


> I believe the issue was too much Mountain Dew at a young age...my dad is 6'4" and mom is about 5'11"
> 
> Either way...my personality and temper are more the Irish blood coming out than anything...


Did the circus happen to be in town aboot 9-10months before your B-Day....



John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm not sure...I'm not privileged or special enough to talk to Buff outside the pages of Plowsite.


We know you're "special".....



Defcon 5 said:


> Not missing Mulch...I'm usually to busy...


Busy with the non stop text from the "king"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Therefore, I'm actually being MORE respectful of your "profession" than Sno!


Where is Sno..... et's like he melted away..... or went on vacation....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Non stop texting with the King??...I rarely text with you....

Where is Sno?...Did he run out of Tinfoil and no longer can get a connection??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Fixed r for ewe
> 
> View attachment 171139
> 
> ...


Negative.

I'm not sure special is the correct word.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Where is Sno..... et's like he melted away..... or went on vacation....


I'm guessing after the altercation in the Kannada weather thread he's probably on a temporary vacation.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If that's an altercation you never want to meet me..... LOL

He probably ran oot of Red Lodge Ales beer and headed west to reload.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's an altercation in the Plowsite world.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Does your buddy keep his trailer inside a heated building?

I had snow freeze one time terrible when I hauled on a short notice for a friend in town that needed me there quick. Pulled it out with a mini and only got about half out.

My trailer was inside the heated shop before he called and when I went to dump, it did not move.

If you keep it outside before you haul, I have not had it freeze to the box in my trailers.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

We spray the boxes of our gravel trains with chloride when hauling in the winter...The boxes are also lined


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

The good thing about plastic is that if you are hauling say...mulch you will not be adding diesel fuel. Another good thing...it is always there.

And yes it is slippery even when dry, I would suggest tie downs.

But .... You can bolt down the liner and remove it when you do not need it.

Also .... just the floors need to be lined IMO.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Does your buddy keep his trailer inside a heated building?
> 
> I had snow freeze one time terrible when I hauled on a short notice for a friend in town that needed me there quick. Pulled it out with a mini and only got about half out.
> 
> ...


Same thing would happen with the sidewalk tractor blowers, Clog up from being warm.


----------

